# كيف تحسب التكييف Total Fresh Air



## جمال جودة علي (2 أبريل 2010)

الاخوة الكرام - لتأكيد معلومة خاصة ارجو للمختصين اجابة سؤالى هذا
ما الفرق بين حساب تصميم التكييف المركزى كامل التهوية ( Total fresh air ) والتكييف
(30% fresh air ) - مهم للغاية ومحتاج كل اراء الناس المصممين للنكييف
مع كامل شكرى اعتزازى


----------



## hazemhamzeh (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي الغالي
يرجى منك التوضيح أكثر و ما الغاية منه حتى أستطيع ان شاء الله الإفادة


----------



## ابو خليل طه (3 أبريل 2010)

ان حجم الهواء الجديد يؤثر على استطاعة وشيعة التبريد :
فكلما كان حجم الهواء الجديد اكبر لزم لذلك استطاعة وشيعة تبريد اكبر 
ارجو ان اكون قد فهمت سؤالك


----------



## خادم محمد (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أنا مو فاهم السؤال بالضبط لكن أقول عندما تكون total fresh أنها تحتاج كمبرسورات أكبر


----------



## جمال جودة علي (5 أبريل 2010)

السادة الكرام 
اولا" اعزكم اللة للمشاركة وساكون اكثر تحديدا فى سؤالى - عندى حجرة مساحتها 15 فى 6 فى 4 متر ارتفاع واريد ان اكيفها - والمالك طالب ان تكون Total fresh air ولنكون اكثر تحديدا ما الفرق فى الحسابات لو اردتها مثلا " 30 % fresh air - وما الاعتبارات التى يجب ان تعتمد الحسابات عليها للطلب الاول والثانى
ارجو ان اكون وضحت ما المطلوب من سؤالى


----------



## usamaawad40 (5 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم عند حساب وحده معالجه هواء وباعتبار كميه الهواء Total Fresh فان استطاعه وشيعه التبريد سوف تكون كبيره لان DT فرق درجه الحراره للهواء قبل وبعد الوشيعه تكون كبيره ، وكلما قلت كميه الهواء الفريش وزادت كميه الهواء الراجع فان استطاعه الوشيعه تنخفض ، والحسابات الخاصه بوحدات معاجه الهواء تكون وفقا للمخطط البسايكومتري الذي يتم من خلاله تحديد كافه بارمترات الهواء وبالتالي حساب استطاعه وشيعه التبريد .


----------



## magdygamal_8 (5 أبريل 2010)

تغيير كمية الهواء الكلية تكون في المستشفيات وخاصة غرف العناية المركزة وسوف تزداد أحمال التبريد بنسبة كبيرة اما في الأماكن الأخرى تكون في جداول سوف تجدها في كتب التكييف


----------



## نبيل حسنى (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
فيه ارقام تقريبية بيشتغلوا بيها فى الحسابات السريعة او لاجابات سريعة على اسئلة زى سؤالك
1 tr = 400 cfm for % f.a
1 tr = 140 cfm for 100 % f.a


----------



## م شهاب (5 أبريل 2010)

اخي الكريم ان استخدام نظام التكييف fresh air يعني ببساطة تجديد كامل للهواء ضمن الحيز المكيف وهذا يتطلب مايلي 
استخدام مراوح لطرد نفس كمية الهواء المدخلة عبر الوحدة 
استطاعة كبيرة لوشيعة التبريد في وحدة المعالجة 

اما استخدام نظام التكييف مع نسبة راجع (10%-50%) يعني انه سيتم ادخال نسبة محددة من هواء الفرش وطرد نفس الكمية 
اما باقي كمية الهواء المعاد فيتم مزجه في صندوق المزج في وحدة المعالجة وبالتالي تكون درجة حرارة المزج(فريش+ راجع)قليلة نسبا وبالتالي تحتاج الى وشيعة تبريد اقل استطاعة والنتيجة تكلفة اقل 


التكييف 100%فرش اير مطلوب للمشافي بشكل حصري (غرف العمليات

ارجو ان اكون قد افدت ولكم جزيل الشكر:13:


----------



## hassanre (6 أبريل 2010)

الأخ نبيل حسني : المعلومة التي ذكرتها كتير مهمة فهل أنت متأكد منها وحصل أنك استعملتها أرجو الإفادة
م. حسان توفيق


----------



## mech_design77 (7 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم السائل:

تستخدم منظومة الهواء 100% هواء نقي (100% Fresh Air) في أماكن خاصة من المستشفيات عادة أو في أماكن لا يمكن أخذ خطوط راجع فيها لأسباب تتعلق بالأكواد التصميمية.

مثلاً في غرف العمليات: يحتوي الهواء الراجع على نسبة ليست بالبسيطة من غاز التخدير القابل للإشتعال إلى جانب أن إرتفاع نسبة تركيزة (في حال عمل خط RETURN) قد تسبب أضرار صحية، من ناحية أخرى فإن شرط الهواء النقي وعدم أخذ خط راجع في العمليات يرجع لسبب آخر طبي يسمى (تقليل الإصابة أو العدوى).

في غرف العناية المركز: يمكن أخذ راجع وإن كان غير محبذ ولكن يشترط عندها توفر HEPA Filter عند المخارج من نوع H15، والذي يقلل خطر العدوى بنسبة تصل إلى 99.995%.

وهكذا ....

تكمن المشكلة في حال كون الهواء المستخدم 100% نقي وليس مدور في نقطتين إثنتين:

الأولى هي: الحرارة المحسوسة Sensible Loadعلى ملف التبريد والتي سترتفع تلقائيأ بسبب إرتفاع درجة حرارة الهوا في حال كونه 100% نقي، مثال:

لو كان لديك وحدة بتدفق مقداره 1000 لتر في الثانية وإستخدمت 100% هواء نقي فإن الحمل المحسوس على الملف لن يقل عن: 1 (متر مكعب في الثانية) ضرب الفرق بين (درجة حرارة الهواء قبل الملف = درجة حرارة الهواء الخارجي مثلا 30) و (درجة الحراة المطلوبة بعد الملف مثلاً 14) = 19360 واط = 5.5 طن تبريدي.

أما لو كانت الوحدة تعمل بنسبة 30% هواء نقي وكانت درجة حرارة الغرفة التصميمية هي 22 مثلاً، فإن درجة حرارة الهواء قبل الملف التبريدي ستصبح: 0.3 ضرب 30 + 0.7 ضرب 22 = 24.4 درجة بدلا من 30 و بالتالي يصبح الحمل المحسوس على الملف هو = 12584 واط = 3.58 طن تبريدي. (((لاحظ الفرق)))

::::لم ننتهي بعد :::::

والآن المشكلة الأهم:
غالباً ما تكون الرطوبة النسبية للهواء النقي أعلى بكثير من الرطوبة النسبية للهواء الراجع مما يزيد الحمل الحراري الكامن Latent Load على الملف بشكل كبير وقد يتطلب أحياناً التبريد لدرجات متدنية نسبياً للتخلص من الماء الزائد وذلك بالإستعانة بملف تبريدي آخر، يتعو عملية التبريد المتدني عملية تسخين لرفع درجة حرارة الهواء للدرجة المطلوبة وبالتالي تقليل الرطوبة النسبية. يعرف الملف التبريدي الثانوي مضافاً إلية ملف التسخين بمثبط الرطوبة أو Dehumidifier. والذي يتطلب عملية تحديد أحمالة بعض الحسابات على المخطط السيكومتري لمن هو ليس بالمبتدء.

:::: الخلاصة :::::


إن عملية إستخدام هواء نقي بنسبة 100% هي عملية مكلفة جداً من ناحية كلفة وحدات التبريد ومن ناحية الكلفة التشغيلية (قدرتها الكهربائية ستكون أعلى)، لذلك لا ينصح باستخدامها بتاتاً ما لم تكن إلزامية.

والله من وراء القصد.


----------



## usamaawad40 (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس خالد النقيب (11 أبريل 2010)

يمكنك الذهاب الي برنامج الهاب لحساب هذه الحاله


----------



## أبو تسنيم محمد (12 أبريل 2010)

برجاء الافادة من الزملاء الكرام
1-المكنة الtotal fresh = supply duct +fresh air duct 
الهواء المستخدم من أين يخرج طالما لايوجد بالمنظومة return duct &outlets 

2- ماهي المعادلة التي تربط الair flowrate (cfm) بالطن تبريد بحيث يقال أن المكنة التي بها mixing box الواحد طن تبريدي يساوي350-400 cfm
ويقال أن المكنة الtotal fresh الواحد طن تبريدي يساوي150-180 cfm


----------



## الطويرى (6 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة للمعلومة التي دكرها الاخ نبيل فقد قراتها في احد الكتب
the average air flow rate 350-400cfm/tn
اما القيمة الاخرى فلا اعرفها ولكنها قريبة من الواقع فقد قارنتها مع احد المشاريع التي قمنا بتنفيدها لمستشفى وكانت قريبة


----------



## ابن العميد (6 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا مبدعين


----------



## جمال جودة علي (6 مايو 2010)

جزاكم اللة خيرا جميعا على ردودكم الفعالة والمهمة وعلى مجهودكم الرائع فى الدراسة والمتابعة والى سؤال اخر مفيد ان شاء اللة يجمعنا سويا


----------



## حسام محمد (14 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## دبوسه (16 أكتوبر 2010)

انا مايد للمهندس نبيل تماما لانها الجابه الكثر واقعيه وانا مصصم تكييف على نفس الطريقه بس الفرق انه فى حاله الفرش اير يكون tr=200cfm


----------



## moha el habashy (6 ديسمبر 2011)

يعني مثلا لو عندي غرفه عمليات في مستشفي بمساحه 6 * 4 وارتفاع 3.2 كيف احسب استطاعه الماكينه :الحمل التبريدي و cfm حيث من المعروف ان غرف العمليات تحتاج 100% فريش اير


----------



## Mahmoud Kassem (6 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
1- يتم حساب الاحمال الحرارية بالطريقة المعتادة
1-1 الاحمال الخارجية solar heat gain and transmission heat gain
2- حساب الاحمال الداخلية
2-1 people load
2-2 lighting load
2-3 appliances load
2-4 and others if any

3- بعد الحساب ينتج عندك مقدارين لنوعين من الحرارة لاحظ ( مقادير خاصة بالغرفة)
وهما كمية الحرارة المحسوسة ROOM SENSIBLE HEAT (RSH) AND ROOM LATENT HEAT (RLH)

4-بعد ذلك يتم جمع النوعين السبقين لينتج الحمل الحرارى للغرفة وهذه هى الخطوة الاولى

5 الخطوة الثانية حساب الحمل الحرارى الفعال ويتم بإضافة قيمة اخرى للحمل الكلى للغرفة فما هلى؟


----------



## Mahmoud Kassem (6 ديسمبر 2011)

6- لاحظ ان الحمل السابق نتج من فرق درجات الحرارة بين درجة حرارة الحيز المراد تكييفه وبين درجة حرارة الجو الخارجى عند اقصى درجة حرارة يصل اليها الجو الخارجى وتستطيع ان تحصل على كلا الحرارتين من محطات اشرى ومن كتاب اشرى للتطبيقات
7- ولكن المشكلة اننا نريد تحويل فرق درجات الحرارة المذكولر سابقا الى ملف تبريد فكيف ذلك؟


----------



## Mahmoud Kassem (6 ديسمبر 2011)

9- هناك عدة حالات لملف التبريد حسب نوع وحدة مناولة الهواء فمنها:
9-1 zero fresh air وفى هذه الحالة يكون الحمل الحرارى قد تم حسابه بالطريقة السابقة وهى 
total heat th = rsh + rlh 
9-2 from zero to 99% fresh air
,وهنا تظهر مشكلة اخرى وهى كيفية حساب درجة حرارة الخليط ،فعندما يختلط الهواء الراجع من الغرفة عند درجة حرارة تقريبا ( من 22 الى 25 سلزيوس عند رطوبة نسبية 55 % ) مع نسبة الهواء النقى القادم من الخارج ويحسب عند درجة الحرارة العظمى وهى ( 46 سلزيوس جافة عند 22 درجة مبتلة للسعودية ) فإن الحرارة الناتجة تكون بين الدرجتين السابقتين وتعتمد على نسبة الهواء النقى للهواء الراجع

وباستخدام معادلة ما يتم حساب درجة حرارة الخليط

10 وتكون هذه الحرارة هى درجة حرارة دخول ملف التبريد

ولكن يتبقى درجة حرارة الخروج من ملف التبريد فكيف تحسب؟


----------



## Mahmoud Kassem (6 ديسمبر 2011)

11- تعتمد درجة حرارة الخروج من ملف التبريد على درجة الحرارة المحسوسة الفعالة effective sensible tempreature , وعلى عدة عوامل فيزيائية لملف التبريد نفسه تؤثر على كمية الهواء الملامس لملف التبريد اثناء مروره عليه وهو مايسمى بنسبة الفقد by pass factor bf ,it also represented by the contact factor which is equal 1-bf

ويتم الحصول على قيمة ال bf من الجداول العملية لملفات التبريد الحقيقية وتكون هذه القيمة من 0.15 الى 0.1
لتطبيقات الاسكان

12- بمعلومية قيم ال bf and mixing temperature

نستطيع حساب كمية الحرارة المحسوسة الناتجة من اضافة هواء نقى عند درجة حرارة اعلى من درجة حرارة الهواء الراجع وايضا درجة الحرارة الكامنةالناتجة بنفس الطريقة.


----------



## Mahmoud Kassem (6 ديسمبر 2011)

يتبقى فقط حساب تدفق الهواء 
ويخرج من معادلة مباشرة بمعلومية bf, rsh, tes

ملحوظة فى تطبيقات التبريد ونزع الرطوبة تسمى effective syrface temperature ب apparetus dew point

الرجاء مراجعة كتاب كاريير فصل رقم 8 الخاص بعلم خواص الهواء psychrometric

,ارجو ان تراجع الكتاب جيدا" وألا تمل من القراءة

فما نيل المطالب بالتمنى ولكن تؤخذ الدنيا غلابا

اخوك محمود قاسم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## engmrb (14 ديسمبر 2011)

والله ترفع الراس يامهندس محمود الله يزيدك علما ونور 
قول امين 
والله انشرح صدري بالجهد الذي بذلته من في هذا الموضوع 
الله يجزاك خير


----------



## egystorm (14 ديسمبر 2011)

اللة ينور بصراحة يا جماعة وانا متفق ان ال cfm يكون ما بين 150 الى 180 cfm


----------



## آغاميلاد (15 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم لابد اولا ان تعرف ان الاصل في التصميم دائما هو وجود هواء راجع أما نسبة الهواء الراجع إلى الهواء النقي (الفرش) فهذا يعتمد على نوع النشاط داخل المبنى إلا في حالات إستثنائية يكون الهواء الراجع ملوث وغير مرغوب فيه كحجرة العمليات في المستشفى او بعض مصانع الكيماويات وغيرها . 
وعلى كل حال فاءنه عند التصميم توضع درجة حرارة الهواء الراجع و درجة الهواء النقي على الخريطة السيكرومتريه لكي نعرف خواص الهواء الجديد الناتج من عملية الخلط وبالتالي ناخذها في حسابات التصميم
وعملية الخلط هذه توفر كمية لا يستهن بها التكلفة لان المنظومة سوف تكون اصغر


----------



## abdelsalamn (26 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (27 يناير 2013)

Hello There,

Usually when i have case like this i plot everything on psychrometric chart and then you calculate the load and cfm and when you total frsh air you call the unit as Make up air unit and when you have 33% you can call AHU or Roof top unit

Thanks.

Thanks,


----------



## hooka (27 يناير 2013)

مناقشة جميلة ما بين اهل الخبرة والناس اللي ماشي بالكود 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (28 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------

